# Need help Rexall cup



## melikapoisons (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey forum friends I need a little help on this one i do know it is a rexall something I hope someone can help out on the something part , It almost looks like a dose cup to me. here are a few pics


----------



## melikapoisons (Apr 5, 2011)

pic 2


----------



## melikapoisons (Apr 5, 2011)

pic 3 I thought it might be a pill crusher but the bottom is flat thanks for any help.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 5, 2011)

> i do know it is a rexall something I hope someone can help out on the something part , It almost looks like a dose cup to me.


 
 Hey Carlton,

 What are the dimensions of that something? What makes you think it's a rexall something? How'd you come up with this something?

 I believe you may be mistaking the Rx symbol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for a Rexall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But I believe the Rexall guys wanted you to see that mysterious Rx symbol in their trade name.

 "â„ž is a symbol meaning "prescription". It is sometimes transliterated as "Rx" or just "Rx". This symbol originated in medieval manuscripts as an abbreviation of the Late Latin verb recipe, the imperative form of recipere, "to take" or "take thus".[3] Literally, the Latin word recipe means simply "Take...." and medieval prescriptions invariably began with the command to "take" certain materials and compound them in specified ways.[4] Today, when a medical practitioner writes a prescription beginning with "â„ž", he or she is completing the command." From wiki-Rx.

 My guess is that it was some sorta pharmacist give away item. It's meant to represent a rather formal, old style pharmacist's mortar. Could it be a shaving mug? Does it seem to have some age to it? You might see one of these on a druggist's shelf, perhaps as a souvenir remembrance of that wild Pharmaceutical Convention in Chicago...

 Just my thoughts, no need to consider it for more than just supposing...


----------



## melikapoisons (Apr 7, 2011)

It is about 2 1/2in tall and about 1 1/2in wide thank u for all your help I do beleave it to be authentic rexall product I would date it early 1900 to mid 1900s


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 7, 2011)

> I do beleave it to be authentic rexall product I would date it early 1900 to mid 1900s


 
 Okay Carlton,

 How come you believe that? Did it arrive on the Rexall Train?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is it impressed or otherwise marked Rexall?


----------

